

Here's why Indian Government banned the documentary on 2012 Delhi gangrape - koolhead17
http://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-here-s-why-mha-banned-the-documentary-on-2012-delhi-gangrape-2066299

======
GabrielF00
So this website basically printed the government's statement without bothering
to quote the filmmaker or the BBC? That's not journalism, that's a press
release.

